# ouvrir un fichier xls



## anoushka (8 Mai 2008)

bonjour je dois absolument ouvrir un fichier xls que l' on m' a envoyé mais je n' ai pas les logociels pour cela. j' ai donc telechargé open office et X11 mais je n' arrive toujours pas a ouvrir mon doc. je suis très préssée et il faut que j' y arrive avant 11h45 aujourd' hui...je ne sais pas ce qu il se passe... X11 n' a pas été mis au même endroit je crois qu' il est sur mon 2ème disk dur ça vient peut-être de là? quand open office semble ouvert je n' ai que file et edit comme menus en haut c'est normal ou pas?... merci pour tout renseignement  anoushka


----------



## p4bl0 (8 Mai 2008)

Tu t'y prends un peu tard.

T'as essayé Google Docs ?


----------



## anoushka (9 Mai 2008)

j' m' y prends un peu tard en effet...merci p4b10 et bonne soirée


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Mai 2008)

anoushka a dit:


> j' m' y prends un peu tard en effet...merci p4b10 et bonne soirée


raaaah c'est p4bl0 (P quatre B L zéro) = Pablo ^^


----------



## ericb2 (10 Mai 2008)

@anoushka

Encore une victime du format de fichier :/

Note qu'au lieu d'essayer avec la version X11, tu devrais plutôt essayer avec la version Aqua d'OpenOffice.org. Une version beta est dispo sur le site officielle, sinon utilise celle que tu trouveras là : http://oooaqua.laurentbuisson.fr/


P.S. : quand quelqu'un m'envoie un document qui ne s'ouvre pas, je lui renvoie poliment en lui expliquant que je ne peux pas l'ouvrir, et que je ne souhaite pas acheter MS Office juste pour essayer de l'ouvrir. 

Juste une suggestion.


----------



## pascalformac (10 Mai 2008)

sans X11
openoffice ( suite logicielle)
ou sinon
les suites en ligne googledocs zoho thinkfree 
modules netvibes igoogle etc

( largement traité en archives)


----------



## pascalformac (11 Mai 2008)

petit correctif ( merci à Mamacass)
sans X11 c'est bien sûr Neo Office


----------



## p4bl0 (11 Mai 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> petit correctif ( merci à Mamacass)
> sans X11 c'est bien sûr Neo Office


Ou mieux, OOoAqua, avec le lien donné par ericb2


----------



## pascalformac (12 Mai 2008)

qui est une version beta....


----------



## p4bl0 (12 Mai 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> qui est une version beta....


Ouais mais NeoOffice est tout en Java et c'est leeennnnttt


----------



## FjRond (13 Mai 2008)

*gnumeric*, installé avec fink ou MacPorts, ouvre les .xls.


----------



## anoushka (20 Mai 2008)

bonjour j ai essayé Google doc c' est pas mal en effet et je vais télécharger la version Aqua d 'Open Office... merci pour tout bonne journée


----------

